# 2000 Nissan Sentra wont go over 30 MPH?



## Cassandra (Feb 21, 2010)

Recently my car has been stalling at stops. Completely shutting off. I went under the hood, everything looked fine. I had my brother look at the car and he fixed the stalling, but now the car won't go past 30 mph. I floor the pedal but nothing really happens. The engine doesn't rev up, it just slowly gets to 30 mph's and doesn't go any faster. What would cause this exactly?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

any codes??
I would also check for a plugged cat


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Is the check engine light on?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's what's called "safe mode". There's a critical issue somewhere causing the ECU to revert to it. Bad MAF? Bad sensor readings?

Because you posted here but aren't sure what it is, I'll suggest you take the car to a good dealer or a good mechanic (one that won't just plug in the code reader but actually CHECK the car)


----------



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive had the same thing it would go pass 2000 RPM it is Safe Mode.. Guess what was wrong? No Coolant lol


----------



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

would not*


----------



## shrapnail (Mar 26, 2009)

RiSKY said:


> Ive had the same thing it would go pass 2000 RPM it is Safe Mode.. Guess what was wrong? No Coolant lol


poor car :wtf:


----------

